# [Solved]Broadcom-sta emake failed with kernel 3.15.0-r1

## rtlanceroad

After updating my kernel to 3.15.0-r1, broadcom-sta failed to compile. Plesase see the following message.

 >>> Emerging (2 of 3) net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1::gentoo

 * hybrid-v35_64-nodebug-pcoem-6_30_223_141.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ...              [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.15.0-gentoo-r1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.15.0-gentoo-r1

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   B43: If you insist on building this, you must blacklist it!

 *   SSB: If you insist on building this, you must blacklist it!

 *   MAC80211: If you insist on building this, you must blacklist it!

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking hybrid-v35_64-nodebug-pcoem-6_30_223_141.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work ...

 * Applying broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-makefile.patch ...                 [ ok ]

 * Applying broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-linux-3.10.0.patch ...             [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work ...

ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘Module.symvers’: File exists

 * Preparing wl module

make -j3 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work wl.ko 

make: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-3.15.0-gentoo-r1'

CFG80211 API is prefered for this kernel version

Using CFG80211 API

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work/src/shared/linux_osl.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work/src/wl/sys/wl_iw.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211_hybrid.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211_hybrid.c: In function ‘wl_notify_connect_status’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211_hybrid.c:1844:4: warning: passing argument 3 of ‘cfg80211_ibss_joined’ makes pointer from integer without a cast [enabled by default]

    cfg80211_ibss_joined(ndev, (u8 *)&wl->bssid, GFP_KERNEL);

    ^

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211_hybrid.c:33:0:

include/net/cfg80211.h:3933:6: note: expected ‘struct ieee80211_channel *’ but argument is of type ‘unsigned int’

 void cfg80211_ibss_joined(struct net_device *dev, const u8 *bssid,

      ^

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211_hybrid.c:1844:4: error: too few arguments to function ‘cfg80211_ibss_joined’

    cfg80211_ibss_joined(ndev, (u8 *)&wl->bssid, GFP_KERNEL);

    ^

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211_hybrid.c:33:0:

include/net/cfg80211.h:3933:6: note: declared here

 void cfg80211_ibss_joined(struct net_device *dev, const u8 *bssid,

      ^

scripts/Makefile.build:318: recipe for target '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211_hybrid.o' failed

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211_hybrid.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Makefile:1476: recipe for target 'wl.ko' failed

make: *** [wl.ko] Error 2

make: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-3.15.0-gentoo-r1'

 * ERROR: net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work'

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.3.12:

 * If you are using openRC, please add "vboxdrv", "vboxnetflt"

 * and "vboxnetadp" to:

 * /etc/conf.d/modules

 * Messages for package net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1:

 *   B43: If you insist on building this, you must blacklist it!

 *   SSB: If you insist on building this, you must blacklist it!

 *   MAC80211: If you insist on building this, you must blacklist it!

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * ERROR: net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1/work'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

Help needed, thanks.Last edited by rtlanceroad on Sat Jun 14, 2014 2:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## rtlanceroad

 *rtlanceroad wrote:*   

> After updating my kernel to 3.15.0-r1, broadcom-sta failed to compile. Plesase see the following message.
> 
>  >>> Emerging (2 of 3) net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-r1::gentoo
> 
>  * hybrid-v35_64-nodebug-pcoem-6_30_223_141.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  ...              [ ok ]
> ...

 

This has been fixed by M.B. See bug 513156

----------

